# Datenleck bei TNS Infratest



## Newsfeed (4 Juli 2008)

Der Chaos Computer Club hat auf einer Webseite des Meinungsforschungsinstituts ein Datenleck ausgemacht, durch das mehr als 40.000 Profile von Testkäufern einsehbar waren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

